# What's your total filtration gph throughput



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm wondering what everyone's tank size to filtration gph ratio is (powerheads *not* included!), just to find out what works for all you people...

I have a 80 gallon tank and in total a 330 gph filter throughput...


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a 180 and have 3 Aqua clear 500's that put out a total of 1500 gph. Just setting up right now, but should be super clean.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

On my 240g its close to 2000 gph. My 75g is 800 gph.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My 125 has about 1200 gph, consisting of 3 eheim canasters and a emp400. My 72 gallon has 2 AC500's for about a grand of gph. My 20 has an AC500 for about 500 gph. I like my filtration


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

My 37 is 400 gph with an Emperor 400
My 30 is also 400 gph with an Emperor 400


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my 125gal has 350gph turnover 77gal has 650gph turnover 33gal 260gph turnover


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My 85 gal has 950 gph 1 fluval 404 1 fluval 104 and whisper 5 
340 gph 110 gph 500 gph
65 gal has 840 gph 1 fluval 404 and AC500 
340 gph 500 gph
Not counting both have powerheads with filter attatchments.
Water is sparkly


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have about 1000-1100 or so estimated on my 125g tank and to be honest its a bit too much


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

55- about 500 gph AC300,Whisper 30-60.
120- going to be 1080 gph wet/dry , AC300.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

55g with 330gph


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

20G w/ 2 AQ 150's, so 300.

I used to only have one 150, and had a piece of driftwood in the tank, and lil particles of it was coming off and crapping up my tank, so I upped the filtration, eventually took out the driftwood, but now my water is crystal clear


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

300 gph in a 55 gallon, 100 gph in a 10-gallon


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

75gal with 800gph
10gal with 125gph
29gal with 170gph (soon to be changed to 330gph)
55gal (will have--not set up yet) 400gph

Depending on your tank...it's wise to have (gallons) x 10=necessary GPH...like on a 75gal for example, 750 gallons per hour.

For heavy poopers that's a must but smaller tetras, etc, it's not so neccessary.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

33g -- 500gph
108g -- 1200gph
15g -- 150gph


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

this may sound like a stupid question but how do you figure out your GPH? i have a 55 gal. with an aquatech 30-60 filter, so what would my gph be?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

klockz said:


> this may sound like a stupid question but how do you figure out your GPH? i have a 55 gal. with an aquatech 30-60 filter, so what would my gph be?


 I never heard of the brand Aquatech, so I can't help you with that one...
Maybe your filter's gph (gallons per hour) rate is printed on the package or in the handbook of your filter.


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

it says aquatech on the package but on the filter tiself it says regent


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Regent is the Wal-Mart brand filter it won't be that good though probably around 180-250 gph.


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

so what is a good gph rate for a 55 gallon piranha tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

klockz said:


> so what is a good gph rate for a 55 gallon piranha tank?


 500+ gph depending on what you are keeping. I would toss on a AC500


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

anyone know where i could get a AC500 online or a price for one?


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

scratch that, i found one


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a 100gph on my 10g African clawed frog tank. it seems to do the job fine


----------

